
Dependent Type Systems as Macros [pdf] - EvgeniyZh
https://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/stchang/pubs/cbtb-popl2020.pdf
======
dang
A recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22097000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22097000)

